# [SOLVED] The specified network file name is no longer available



## Jonny8888

I use to be able to share files across my network with no problem. But recently, i have been getting "The specified network file is no longer available" when ever i try to transfer files. I do seem to be able to browse and transfer smaller files (.txt files etc).

There is no changes that i made that i can remember that would have triggerd this.


Information about systems and network: -

All run on windows XP SP2 apart from my main computer that hosts the files which is XP x64.

My computers are all networked into a switch and a cable from the switch to a router for internet access. All the computers which are DELL use their onboard NICs for the network.

I read various articles on google about people having similiar problems. So far in an attempt to resolve i have tried.

- Updating drivers for NICS

- Tweaking router settings

- Replacing cables

- Changing nick speeds from auto to various settings

- Turning file sharing off them back on

- Running network setup wizard again

- Turning windows firewall and kaspersky AV/internet protection off

All have had no effect.

Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## animesh_joshi

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*

make sure your all computers are members of the same workgroup/domain. I think you also might want to ensure that all of your computers are on the same subnet or if you hae different vlans defined then make sure you have properly implemented inter vlan routing.


----------



## Jonny8888

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*

yah they are all part of the same workgroup, they all on the same subnet and i dont think i have different vlans


----------



## Edgar

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*



Jonny8888 said:


> All run on windows XP SP2 apart from my main computer that hosts the files which is XP x64.
> 
> - Turning windows firewall and kaspersky AV/internet protection off


I ran into the same problem and found out it's a problem with XP x64 and Kaspersky. Turning Kaspersky off is no use, but if you uninstall it completely, you will find the problem is gone. A friend of mine who also uses XP x64 confirmed it and even a fresh install of XP x64 in VMWare had the same results.

Hopefully it gets corrected by Kaspersky sometime. Maybe someone should open a support call with them to speed that up.

As a workaround I did a small script which uses the standard windows copy command to transfer a file even if interrupted. Modify it to your needs and place it or a shortcut to it in your SendTo folder. Unfortunately there is no such simple solution for streaming data (e.g. mounting an image with Daemon Tools) afaik.


----------



## Jonny8888

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*

ah ha, thank you very much!


----------



## Edgar

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*

I just found out this script only works on x64 clients. The behavior of copy and xcopy is different with XP 32 bit and XP x64. Sorry for that.


----------



## sudhirsharma

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*

I am also facing the same problem, I have also disabled the NDIS filter of Kaspersky, but not works fine.


----------



## solidus667

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*



Edgar said:


> I ran into the same problem and found out it's a problem with XP x64 and Kaspersky. Turning Kaspersky off is no use, but if you uninstall it completely, you will find the problem is gone. A friend of mine who also uses XP x64 confirmed it and even a fresh install of XP x64 in VMWare had the same results.
> 
> Hopefully it gets corrected by Kaspersky sometime. Maybe someone should open a support call with them to speed that up.
> 
> As a workaround I did a small script which uses the standard windows copy command to transfer a file even if interrupted. Modify it to your needs and place it or a shortcut to it in your SendTo folder. Unfortunately there is no such simple solution for streaming data (e.g. mounting an image with Daemon Tools) afaik.


Edgar you are the MAN!!!!!

I too have XP x64 and had this problem. I figured EXITING kaspersky would have been enough to eliminate it as a possible cause for the problem, but as you said, an uninstall was necessary.

I can now finally copy files from my x64 computer to others on my LAN. I was actually ready to spend $180 replacing my LAN's switch, thinking it was that!

I registered for this forum just to thank you. I hope you get the message.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*

Good catch, I think it would have taken some time to narrow that one down. :grin:


----------



## vertrider

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*



Edgar said:


> I ran into the same problem and found out it's a problem with XP x64 and Kaspersky. Turning Kaspersky off is no use, but if you uninstall it completely, you will find the problem is gone. A friend of mine who also uses XP x64 confirmed it and even a fresh install of XP x64 in VMWare had the same results.
> 
> Hopefully it gets corrected by Kaspersky sometime. Maybe someone should open a support call with them to speed that up.
> 
> As a workaround I did a small script which uses the standard windows copy command to transfer a file even if interrupted. Modify it to your needs and place it or a shortcut to it in your SendTo folder. Unfortunately there is no such simple solution for streaming data (e.g. mounting an image with Daemon Tools) afaik.


Thank you Edgar!!!!


----------



## samluv

im facing the same problam when im going to make a user in some pc and giving to domain and user name then this problam comes to me tell me what to do


----------



## themessiah

*Re: The specified network file name is no longer available*



Edgar said:


> I ran into the same problem and found out it's a problem with XP x64 and Kaspersky. Turning Kaspersky off is no use, but if you uninstall it completely, you will find the problem is gone. A friend of mine who also uses XP x64 confirmed it and even a fresh install of XP x64 in VMWare had the same results.
> 
> Hopefully it gets corrected by Kaspersky sometime. Maybe someone should open a support call with them to speed that up.
> 
> As a workaround I did a small script which uses the standard windows copy command to transfer a file even if interrupted. Modify it to your needs and place it or a shortcut to it in your SendTo folder. Unfortunately there is no such simple solution for streaming data (e.g. mounting an image with Daemon Tools) afaik.



how can i use that script? the same problem here in my network. please help me to solve it using that scrpit!!! i dnt know where to copy it... tnx...


----------



## Fatwildboar

You're a genius Edgar, thanks a lot


----------

